# where is best to show



## HelenB (May 23, 2008)

i wonder if you can advice me

i have a white cat who we think is lovely and would like to try to show her but so many different shows i am not sure where or how to start i did ask on a tica list i found but not sure still and hubby isnt sure and as he drives it is him i will have to ask

is it safe we have herd some horror stories reading other lists hubby likes to know everything before he decides to do anything and he isnt sure

thank you

helen


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*Hi Helen. There are 3 different cat governing bodies, FIFe, TICA & GCCF. They are all different, so it would really depend on which you preferred. I show mainly FIFe, occasionally doing TICA. I did go and visit a GCCF show, but it was'nt for me, though I have friends that do show GCCF. Is your cat Pedigree or a HouseHold Pet? (Moggy) We show our HHP with FIFe, she has done very well so far*


----------



## Rraa (Apr 15, 2008)

Hello Helen and welcome on here  I am another "beginner", in that I have only shown a couple of times at GCCF shows but I have attended a TICA show and it is much better in my humble opinion because with TICA, not only can you stay in the hall with your cat at all times and for as long as you wish, but you can bring your own cat to the show ring. With GCCF, they tell everyone to leave the hall during the morning between penning and lunchtime and only when the public are allowed in can exhibitors come and attend to their fur-kids. Also, TICA judges comment as they are judging in the show ring and you can hear what they say about your cat whereas GCCF judges do so on a little wheeled trolly which they take from pen to pen and you cannot tell what they think of your cat unless you find a judge who is willing to tell you. There are others who can tell you far more about the details of showing, how to enter a show and how to find out about where they are happening etc. I suggest visiting one or two sites and checking out some dates. I take it that your breeder has said it would be fine to show or perhaps you are considering showing your cat as a pet? Whichever governing body you choose, there is a category for household pets. With TICA, I know that you can enter a show without being a member of any club just to find out what its like.

Have a peep on here, for TICA and here for GCCF Shows or here for FIFe show dates/venues etc.


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

I agree with Rraa. I also love the Tica shows and the people at Tica shows are more than happy to help


----------



## Sarnajes (Mar 30, 2008)

I show my cats at GCCF shows.

I have never shown with TICA or FIFe but might try it in future.


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

I've shown with GCCF since 2002, I stopped all GCCF shows and started show TICA only around October last year and I will never do another GCCF show ever agin. I prefer being able to show my Ori's at a show where I can carry them in my arms all day long, where the judges are absolutely amazing, and where the other exhibitors are laid back and friendly. It's wonderful being able to be with your cat from start to finish (as opposed to being kicked out of the show hall and not allowed near your own cat again for at least 2 hours!) and to only have your cat handled by yourself and 4-6 judges depending on the number of rings. A lot of people also swear by FB shows and say they are great. I've not done one of those but have always her good feedback about them 

Why not try the shows you think your cat will enjoy most and take it from there?


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

I think it's horses for courses. I have shown under the GCCF and TICA. I think there are pluses and minuses to both sides. Probably TICA shows tend to appear to be friendlier because on the whole they are smaller than GCCF shows, but with both your day is governed by who you are penned next to. Both can be as political as one another and what look of cat suits one doesnt necessarily suit the other.


Everyone has their favourite formats, and TICA and the GCCF are completely different. I have bred/owned titled cats under both registries including a TICA Supreme Gr Ch Alter and GCCF Imperial Gr Pr, but my personal preference is the GCCF.

At the end of the day it's about the cat and their comfort so it's a matter of finding out what sort of format fits your cat the best, some may not be comfortable about being carried around in sight of other cats like they are in TICA, and prefer the safety of a pen being taken out on occasion in sight of their pen and then replaced back to safety as with the GCCF. Only you will know what your cat prefers by trying her.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

HelenB said:


> i wonder if you can advice me
> 
> i have a white cat who we think is lovely and would like to try to show her but so many different shows i am not sure where or how to start i did ask on a tica list i found but not sure still and hubby isnt sure and as he drives it is him i will have to ask
> 
> ...


Why don't you try visiting any or all 3 shows and then see how you and hubby feelHi and welcome btw


----------



## HelenB (May 23, 2008)

thank you everyone we have visited gccf and one tica show and will see an fb one if we can before we decide

we think moonlight might have some pedigree in her so does that make a difference?


----------



## Selk67U2 (May 5, 2008)

*It should'nt, but some people can be funny about it. We have a full moggy & a part moggy, she has Maine Coon in her. She won Best in Show a few weeks ago and someone turned round and said she should'nt be here, she's not a proper moggy!! Some Judges don't like them either
Have you got a pikkie of her ?*


----------



## Schimmel (May 17, 2008)

HelenB said:


> thank you everyone we have visited gccf and one tica show and will see an fb one if we can before we decide
> 
> we think moonlight might have some pedigree in her so does that make a difference?


Well whichever governing body you decide to show with, I hope you really enjoy it and have a great time


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

I am visiting a TICA show this weekend. Hope it's good!


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

fluffypurrs said:


> I am visiting a TICA show this weekend. Hope it's good!


Oh thought you'd been to 1 or 2My mistake-been a long week,have fun fluffpot and may your cat do as well as Mason-which one are you thinking of taking btw? Just coz i'm nosy


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

No never been to one. Not exhibiting anyone yet as just going for a nose.


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Oh go on Fluff-think you'd enjoy it as much as your chosen cat would plus think you'd find it an education and a brill day out-Ross and May have always had a fab time and reported nothing but positive comments about the people,the judges,the cats the whole shabang


----------



## Biawhiska (Mar 28, 2008)

Well yes it does sound like it's good fun so will give it ago.  Won't understand a thing like but i'll have ago LOL


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Thats just another plus,there is always someone genuinely happy that your there and happy to explain and help every step of the way


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Anyone know if TICA show in Ireland - I looked at their site and doesn't look like it - shame because I like the sound of them the best.
Am really disappointed coz they have a show in Enderby, Leics where I have family - could have used it as an excuse to visit.

Emily


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

To my knowledge Emily,don't think they do but i think later on in the year they have a show in Bonny Scotland


----------



## HelenB (May 23, 2008)

hubby said he had put two pics up not sure where i am a bit dim with computers he said there is a files place where they are


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

Do you mean petsphoto album?i'm not technical either Helen,will have a nose and try and find them though


----------



## HelenB (May 23, 2008)

i found them there is a bit by my name that says images 2 if you click that they are there


----------

